# Niseko 19-29 Feb 2020



## Naomi (Oct 29, 2019)

So I’m travelling to NISEKO JAPAN for the first time in Feb next year...as I’ve done NZ to death now. At this stage I’m travelling solo.. 
Just wondering if I’m mad to be going solo.. I’ve heard visibility can be poor and there are TREE STUMPS to dodge ? I’m usually up for any kind of adventure but just curious if this is a mad idea.
Perhaps some super fluoro pants and flashing lights in case I zoom off a cliff or nock myself out on slamming into a tree?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Riding trees solo is not the best idea, although we all do it on occasion. I'm pretty sure as long as you can hold your own that you won't have any trouble finding a few mates to ride with. From what I hear Niseko is full of Ausies and Kiwis so you'll feel right at home (maybe too much).


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Don't worry, you're quite safe. At that time of the year, its dang near impossible to be solo on just about any side slope in Niseko. If sidecountry isn't enough and you need to go way out of bounds, you should look into local guides.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Some of the slopes can be steep enough, but usually the trees have ok spacing. Powder company at the base of annupuri have some resort or bc tours and could probably match you with a group. They also do summits on yotei. Powcom.net


----------



## Naomi (Oct 29, 2019)

Thank you so much !


----------



## Naomi (Oct 29, 2019)

Snow Hound said:


> Riding trees solo is not the best idea, although we all do it on occasion. I'm pretty sure as long as you can hold your own that you won't have any trouble finding a few mates to ride with. From what I hear Niseko is full of Ausies and Kiwis so you'll feel right at home (maybe too much).


So I’m wondering are the trails tree free? I don’t plan on going off piste!!
I’m absolutely sure I’ll make some new lunch buddies to share stories with.. thanks!!


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The groomed runs are cleared, but surrounded by trees. It gets tracked out really fast, so make sure you get there early. Offpiste can be really fun, but would get some guiding if you haven't done it much. Daytrips to Rusutsu is worth checking out. If you stay at some big pension house or lodge with a lounge or bar, finding friends will be easy. Ask the owners what type of guests they usually get.


----------



## The Shogun (Sep 25, 2016)

The trails are of course tree free (there might the odd 1 or 2 spaced about 3 kms apart  )If it's tanking snow then the trails can get refreshed but it's pretty damn busy and as has been said before, shit gets tracked quick. 

Ru is no good.....don't go


----------



## Triton (Nov 24, 2019)

Naomi said:


> So I’m travelling to NISEKO JAPAN for the first time in Feb next year...as I’ve done NZ to death now. At this stage I’m travelling solo..
> Just wondering if I’m mad to be going solo.. I’ve heard visibility can be poor and there are TREE STUMPS to dodge ? I’m usually up for any kind of adventure but just curious if this is a mad idea.
> Perhaps some super fluoro pants and flashing lights in case I zoom off a cliff or nock myself out on slamming into a tree?


I will be out there solo at the same time


----------

